

iPad Apps To Justify Your Purchase and Wow Your Friends - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/08/9-ipad-apps-to-justify-your-purchase-and-wow-your-friends/
If I had a dime for every person who asked me whether the iPad was nothing more than a large iPod Touch, I would probably have a small fortune by now. Truth be told, in theory, there is something to that claim. However, once you have used an iPad, you know that in this case, size matters.
======
slantyyz
7 of the 9 are games. If your friends don't play games, they might not be
wowed. Eyewitness is a great app, but it's not really anything that can
"justify your purchase", since it's not anything that can't be done on a web
site.

Apps worthy of consideration, if not for diversity's sake, are:

Flickpad

Reeder (I go through my RSS feeds faster than on a laptop)

Brushes (the playback is especially cool)

Penultimate

Any VNC/Remote Desktop app (Not very innovative, but showing that made 2
friends run out and buy/order iPads) or any app that turns the iPad into an
external monitor

Roambi

Instapaper Pro

Apollo News

